# White Mandarin Drake



## waterfowl-artist (Oct 12, 2008)

This guy was in the freezer (skinned) for over 4 years ! I have been super busy doing customer work, it seems I never get the time to do my own mounts ! I am putting him in a glass case when done ! I mounted him last week and he turned out pretty good considering the freezer burn. Mandarins are a tough bird to mount, especially a white one !


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow! Beautiful!!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

very nice !!!!!!


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Very nice work!


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

They are some pretty birds! and yes its always hard getting to your own birds in the pile. Have all these great ideas and no time to do em. ah well i guess thats a good thing!


----------



## waterfowl-artist (Oct 12, 2008)

My work in the freezer includes 8 Bobwhites, 6 Valleys, 5 Grouse, 3 super Woodies, another Mandarin, and a Redhead Drake. Im so busy doing customer work I dont have time for my own mounts ! The only reason I got The White Mandarin done was because the work I had out for the day was spoiled, so I started to dig and said its about time . Oh well, I d be bitching if I didnt have any work too !!!


----------



## smelz like wet dog (Aug 12, 2006)

Whats a super woodie? Do I need speacial super loads to kill one? If they where capes I should be able to pick them out of the flock. LOL.


----------



## waterfowl-artist (Oct 12, 2008)

Super Woodie, just a real nice full featherd bird !


----------

